# For ladies over 40! About testing...



## Bebica

Did you all have your NT and AFP done? Results? Did any of you come up NEGATIVE(or NORMAL) on AFP or were you all abnormal because of the age? And what did you decide as far as Amnio(unless you've had it already before all other testing)...I am waiting for my results and dying waiting...Dr told me it may come up positive (abnormal) because I am 41...And yes-how do they usually tell you the reslut,like you are one in how many chances or they just say it's posotove so you don't know how to interprete that...My Nt was fine.
Help ladies!


----------



## knitbit

I've had NT tested with all my pregnancies. My boys had normal NT. My oldest had 1/10,000 odds and my youngest had ~1/600 odds. I opted not to do amnio with them. Last year I lost a baby that had abnormal NT. It was 5.3mm. They stopped the test and did an immediate CVS. Chromosomes were normal, but there were probable heart issues. 

With twins, I'm a little more reluctant to do CVS or amnio because the risks are double. 

If you do the "sequential" scan, they roll the afp into the first trimester NT odds and give you final odds of a problem. Afp by itself has a fairly high false positive rate.


----------



## Wind

I have opted not to have any testing done, simply because I wouldn't terminate regardless. Some days I think it would be nice to know, but then I decide it's not worth the stress of worrying if the tests are right. :shrug:


----------



## mztova

I also have opted out of the testing....I am 43.


----------



## ambreen359

We have opted out as well i have a few friends who are older i am 40 one was 42 when pregnant and was told that she was def having a downs baby and she was born perfectly healthy so all that worry for nothing and what if she had terminated it does not bear thinking about x


----------



## Andypanda6570

I lost my Ava at 18 weeks 9 weeks ago and I did have the testing my Nuchal came back fine. My numbers were bad though 1 in 62 for downs and 1 in 89 for trisomy. These were not the cause of Ava's death, they think it's chromosomal but the tissue did not grow so they don't know which chromosome may have been effected . So the day I was to do the amnio her heartbeat was gone :cry: my world collapsed and i thought i was going to die :cry: but I am still here and willing to try again. My sil also just lost her baby at 17 weeks and she is 36 we lost our babies 7 weeks apart from one another. how freaky is that :cry: If I do get pregnant again I am sure I will do the CVS and whatever else there is/ :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ambreen359

Andypanda so sorry for your loss


----------



## Andypanda6570

ambreen359 said:


> Andypanda so sorry for your loss

Thank you so much for that xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I did the NT and the bloods. I don't know what it is called because it isn't the same as three years ago and is supposed to be more accurate. I came up negative.

Even if I didn't, there is no way I would do CVS or an amnio.


----------



## Andypanda6570

ciarhwyfar said:


> I did the NT and the bloods. I don't know what it is called because it isn't the same as three years ago and is supposed to be more accurate. I came up negative.
> 
> Even if I didn't, there is no way I would do CVS or an amnio.

I think I would have to do the CVS as my recent lost of Ava\ they feel was chromosomal :cry: I would not feel all great doing it either, but if the baby had like a trisomy 18 it would not really be live long and the problems associated it with are devastating , that is if the baby even went to full term, most don't. It is a very had choice for me, but the right one. :flower:


----------



## pip7890

OH and I have decided that, for us, testing is not appropriate. Having had previous miscarriages I wouldn't want to go down a route leading to an amnio which has its own miscarriage risks. I'm also quite a worrier so if they started quoting odds at me - good or bad - it would give me something else to worry about. We're just leaving this particular issue to fate.

Pip x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Andypanda6570 said:


> ciarhwyfar said:
> 
> 
> I did the NT and the bloods. I don't know what it is called because it isn't the same as three years ago and is supposed to be more accurate. I came up negative.
> 
> Even if I didn't, there is no way I would do CVS or an amnio.
> 
> I think I would have to do the CVS as my recent lost of Ava\ they feel was chromosomal :cry: I would not feel all great doing it either, but if the baby had like a trisomy 18 it would not really be live long and the problems associated it with are devastating , that is if the baby even went to full term, most don't. It is a very had choice for me, but the right one. :flower:Click to expand...

I can see that but for me, the odds would have to be very great to do an invasive test. My family has no history at all of birth defects and my mc was very early so it could have been anything. Still, I wouldn't want to risk losing one.


----------



## Andypanda6570

ciarhwyfar said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciarhwyfar said:
> 
> 
> I did the NT and the bloods. I don't know what it is called because it isn't the same as three years ago and is supposed to be more accurate. I came up negative.
> 
> Even if I didn't, there is no way I would do CVS or an amnio.
> 
> I think I would have to do the CVS as my recent lost of Ava\ they feel was chromosomal :cry: I would not feel all great doing it either, but if the baby had like a trisomy 18 it would not really be live long and the problems associated it with are devastating , that is if the baby even went to full term, most don't. It is a very had choice for me, but the right one. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I can see that but for me, the odds would have to be very great to do an invasive test. My family has no history at all of birth defects and my mc was very early so it could have been anything. Still, I wouldn't want to risk losing one.Click to expand...

My family also has no history of anything either, but before I lost Ava my numbers were 1 in 62 for downs, which they said it wasn't cause of the Nuchal, that was normal, but my numbers for Trisomy was 1 in 89 that to me is worrisome. So that is why I would opt for CVS, if my numbers are low next time around then I wont get the Cvs. Most chromosomal abnormalities are not genetic, it just happens and increases with age, but really can happen to anyone/


----------



## mafiamom

my dh was very sure he wanted the testing so we went ahead and did it. never ever again....

the 12week scan and bloods were fine. the 16 bloods came back with a 1:5 chance of trisomy 18. the scan showed choroid plexus cysts on his brain which brought me down to a 1:3 chance. i had the amnio and everything came back 100% perfect. 

it was the absolute worst 2 weeks of my entire life and (not that i plan on getting preggo again) i will never do those tests again, nor will i advise anyone else to do them.


----------



## knitbit

For me, if there was indication of a major problem, I would do the amnio or CVS. Carrying a terminal baby full term would likely mean that I would have no more children. 40 weeks to carry, 6 months to get a cycle back, conceiving and carrying another baby 40 weeks to term is not necessarily an option. Time is not on our sides.


----------



## Andypanda6570

mafiamom said:


> my dh was very sure he wanted the testing so we went ahead and did it. never ever again....
> 
> the 12week scan and bloods were fine. the 16 bloods came back with a 1:5 chance of trisomy 18. the scan showed choroid plexus cysts on his brain which brought me down to a 1:3 chance. i had the amnio and everything came back 100% perfect.
> 
> it was the absolute worst 2 weeks of my entire life and (not that i plan on getting preggo again) i will never do those tests again, nor will i advise anyone else to do them.

I am so very happy everything turned out wonderful for you/
xoxooxox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mafiamom

thank you andypanda! :) it was a very stressful time and i am sooooo glad it is all behind us!!


----------



## creatingpeace

I am getting my NT scan next week and really do not want to go! It was a comprimise as OH wants it and there will be no compriomise for a Amnio! Crossing my fingers...
Mafiamom how horrible I am so glad all is well!


----------



## mumoffive

I havent had any testing with any of my children. I had my dd at 39 and my ds at 40 and this is my last. I am 43. I was due yesterday! x


----------



## hamster10

So happy to see this thread. I've brought up this issue somewhat in another thread as well. Great information here and thanks for everyone's honesty. This is a tough one. I have my NT scan and blood work tomorrow. NT scan will determine whether I opt for CVS, but CVS where I am is not that easy to obtain and time window is small. Amnio is 2nd choice... b/c it happens so much later in the pregnancy. More weeks to obsess!

My pregnancy has gone beautifully (I'm 38, it's a happy accident... and my first!) but the only draw back for me is my obsession with something being wrong. Further testing would ease my mind (best case scenario) but I just wish I could sit back and have faith like many of you.

So again, thanks for the posts. I learned a lot here and hopefully will log back in tomorrow with some comforting news.

Best to you all,

-e


----------



## hamster10

(Oh, and I'm party crashing your thread... not quite 4-0, but isn't 3-8 close enough??):haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:Oh ladies soooo very glad I found this thread. Newly preg with # 2 (Had my little girl at 33) I am now 40..I am so up in the air about this testing..I hear a lot of false scares and it makes me just want to put this in the hands of fate and the higher powers...


----------



## mafiamom

asibling4gi04 said:


> :hugs:Oh ladies soooo very glad I found this thread. Newly preg with # 2 (Had my little girl at 33) I am now 40..I am so up in the air about this testing..I hear a lot of false scares and it makes me just want to put this in the hands of fate and the higher powers...

believe me, i dont blame you :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks mafia mom!


----------



## nessie01

i had my scan yesterday im 39 but more like 40 as bday in couple weeks. my NT was 1.7mm which is in the normal. im a little more relaxed but have got to wait for the bloods to come back. i wouldnt get it again thou.


----------



## hamster10

Hi all,

Had NT scan last week... 1.3 I think... normal/good results. I just got the results on the blood tests. It was almost too good to be true.... the odds wildly in favor of nothing wrong in terms of chromosome issues (much improved even from what my age alone predicts.) :happydance: I can now relax and enjoy what has been a dream of a pregnancy so far. AND I no longer feel the need to opt for CVS or amnio "to rule anything out." I am finally just comfortable with sitting back and letting nature take its course. What a relief!

I'm 12 weeks today, have had no sickness, feel "normal," and am just now starting to tell family and friends. This is so fun!

Sending all the positive vibes to all of you in the waiting phase. 

Best to you all!!!

-e:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

hamster10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had NT scan last week... 1.3 I think... normal/good results. I just got the results on the blood tests. It was almost too good to be true.... the odds wildly in favor of nothing wrong in terms of chromosome issues (much improved even from what my age alone predicts.) :happydance: I can now relax and enjoy what has been a dream of a pregnancy so far. AND I no longer feel the need to opt for CVS or amnio "to rule anything out." I am finally just comfortable with sitting back and letting nature take its course. What a relief!
> 
> I'm 12 weeks today, have had no sickness, feel "normal," and am just now starting to tell family and friends. This is so fun!
> 
> Sending all the positive vibes to all of you in the waiting phase.
> 
> Best to you all!!!
> 
> -e:hugs:

Congratulations!! What great news! I wish you ALL the best!! xo :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thakn you for sharing Hampster and Nessie! Contgrats on the wonderful news! It is such a blessing!! :happydance::flower:


----------



## Eviesmum

Hi
I had my little girl 7 weeks ago and I just turned 47.. anyway I found out I was pregnant at 19 weeks, had my 20 week scan a week later and opted not to have any tests done as the scan was clear and like others I wouldn't have terminated whatever the result.. I was told that I had a 1 in 6 chance of her having major problems due to my age but she is absolutely perfect in everyway.. so even if your odds are high (and they don't get much higher than I was told) it really doesn't mean that it will turn out to be that way. 
I wish you the very best.. xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im 41 and had the NT n bloods done on the 5th measurements were 1.7mm only just got my results back yesterday saying lower chance 1: 1200 so im guess baby ok x


----------



## Caezzybe

I had NT of 1.9mm and combined results of 1 in 560 at 41. It was a false negative and my son was diagnosed with Down's Syndrome after he was born last year. In my current pregnancy, I was offered amnio because of what happened last time but declined as I would not terminate. The combined screening test results this time are 1 in 750 with a nuchal measurement of 1.4mm. I am now 42 years old. I figured that the odds of having 2 false negatives must be very rare and my 12 week scan this time looked completely different from my first child. Knowing what I know now my son did look "different" on his scans.


----------



## 2Gr8tDaneMom

I had the CVS test done. I would do it again, as uncomfortable as it was since the nurse who helped the doctor was "training" with another nurse. I was a little upset about that part because it was taking a long time and even the dooctor told the nurses they needed to move it along-at least I found out that all the chromosomes were there as they should be and I'm having a boy :)


----------



## Glowstar

I've decided against having the testing done. I was high risk for Spina Bifada 13 years ago with my daughter and it caused nothing but worry and 7 scans later all they could say was everything 'appeared satisfactory'. She was perfectly healthy when born. I wouldn't have an amnio as I know someone who was high risk and had the amnio and it brought on labour and she gave birth to a baby girl at 19 weeks...there was nothing wrong with her.


----------



## Desperado167

This I something that really worries me,my baby son died wen I was 19 weeks pregnant .he had downs and also heart problems,I was given the all clear at 13 and 15 weeks thru a scan ,four weeks later he died,:cry::cry:,I am now five weeks pregnant age 44 ,I will not be doing the test as I wouldnt terminate and just hope and pray my baby survives regardless ,xxxxxx


----------



## jeniwi

Last pregnancy I was given a high risk. I had the amnio with no abnormalities identified. My scan will be in a few weeks so starting to think about it again.

Caezzybe I would be very interested to know what the obvious different factors to look for in the scan would be.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Aw desperado- I am so sad for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## Caezzybe

jeniwi said:


> Caezzybe I would be very interested to know what the obvious different factors to look for in the scan would be.

I realised how flat Logan's facial features were on his first scan when I saw the 12 week scan of one of Logan's friends, also a baby with Down's Syndrome. This completely went over my head at the time of Logan's 12 week scan as he was my first baby and the hospital didn't mention anything as they don't check for soft markers. Logan's head is also very flat at the back.

I've attached two 12 week scan pictures, the one with the orangey colour is Logan at 12 weeks and the other one is from my current pregnancy at 12 weeks. I noticed the difference immediately. The nuchal fold at 1.4mm is much thinner this time (although the measurement was 1.9mm last time and still within normal range, it looks quite different). Baby number 2 has a much rounder head in general and a much more rounded facial profile specifically. There is an obvious nasal bone unlike on Logan's scan.
 



Attached Files:







Logan 12 Wk.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 249









Baby Prior 2 12 Wk.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 215


----------



## TiggerToo

Caezzybe said:


> jeniwi said:
> 
> 
> Caezzybe I would be very interested to know what the obvious different factors to look for in the scan would be.
> 
> I realised how flat Logan's facial features were on his first scan when I saw the 12 week scan of one of Logan's friends, also a baby with Down's Syndrome. This completely went over my head at the time of Logan's 12 week scan as he was my first baby and the hospital didn't mention anything as they don't check for soft markers. Logan's head is also very flat at the back.
> 
> I've attached two 12 week scan pictures, the one with the orangey colour is Logan at 12 weeks and the other one is from my current pregnancy at 12 weeks. I noticed the difference immediately. The nuchal fold at 1.4mm is much thinner this time (although the measurement was 1.9mm last time and still within normal range, it looks quite different). Baby number 2 has a much rounder head in general and a much more rounded facial profile specifically. There is an obvious nasal bone unlike on Logan's scan.Click to expand...


Wow - I for one appreciate your posting these; you're very brave and beyond thoughtful for doing it. There really is a noticeable difference (even if you're not completely positive on what you're looking at).

If that's Logan in your avatar, he's such a sweet looking little man.


----------



## Caezzybe

TiggerToo said:


> Wow - I for one appreciate your posting these; you're very brave and beyond thoughtful for doing it. There really is a noticeable difference (even if you're not completely positive on what you're looking at).
> 
> If that's Logan in your avatar, he's such a sweet looking little man.

Thanks for your kind comments :) I just wanted to help anybody out who was wondering what the difference was. Yes that is Logan in my Avatar when he was a newborn :)


----------



## animalcracker

Caezzybe said:


> jeniwi said:
> 
> 
> Caezzybe I would be very interested to know what the obvious different factors to look for in the scan would be.
> 
> I realised how flat Logan's facial features were on his first scan when I saw the 12 week scan of one of Logan's friends, also a baby with Down's Syndrome. This completely went over my head at the time of Logan's 12 week scan as he was my first baby and the hospital didn't mention anything as they don't check for soft markers. Logan's head is also very flat at the back.
> 
> I've attached two 12 week scan pictures, the one with the orangey colour is Logan at 12 weeks and the other one is from my current pregnancy at 12 weeks. I noticed the difference immediately. The nuchal fold at 1.4mm is much thinner this time (although the measurement was 1.9mm last time and still within normal range, it looks quite different). Baby number 2 has a much rounder head in general and a much more rounded facial profile specifically. There is an obvious nasal bone unlike on Logan's scan.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for attaching these pictures. This is extremely helpful and as another poster mentioned, incredibly thoughtful of you. Your son Logan is a beautiful baby!

I don't know how I feel about testing - I think I won't get the amnio or CVS and just leave it to fate. Thanks again for sharing your pictures, it is greatly appreciated and I will be paying attention to facial features during my scans based on this information :flower:


----------



## JJBump1

Hi ladies

I'm 41 and pregnant for the first time. My NT came back at 1.2mm and I'm having the second set of blood tests next week, so I should have the results soon after that.

I have been feeling fantastic, so I pray that the results come back fine.


----------



## poppy666

Sure they will come back fine sweetie. Im 41 and my measurements were higher 1.7mm bloods came back 1:1200


----------



## mandy1971

I found out last night that my 16 week old baby has downs with a heart defect I had the amnio on tuesday...... the nuchal fold measured 3.5mm, they didnt do the bloods., I went in on tuesday to tell them I didnt want the amnio due to the miscarriage risks as I've already suffered 3 miscarriages so I had an ultra sound instead the consultant spotted a soft marker on the heart which we were told last night was probably fairly significant as they are not usually so clear until week 20..
because of this and the nuchal fold measurement we had to proceed with the amnio..
I am 40yo next week and this is our first baby., we are just so shell shocked, giving ourselves a few days to decide on whether we should proceed since our little girls heart defect is significant..... I am not usually decisive and my partner is the same so it will be hard weighing everything up.


----------



## Andypanda6570

mandy1971 said:


> I found out last night that my 16 week old baby has downs with a heart defect I had the amnio on tuesday...... the nuchal fold measured 3.5mm, they didnt do the bloods., I went in on tuesday to tell them I didnt want the amnio due to the miscarriage risks as I've already suffered 3 miscarriages so I had an ultra sound instead the consultant spotted a soft marker on the heart which we were told last night was probably fairly significant as they are not usually so clear until week 20..
> because of this and the nuchal fold measurement we had to proceed with the amnio..
> I am 40yo next week and this is our first baby., we are just so shell shocked, giving ourselves a few days to decide on whether we should proceed since our little girls heart defect is significant..... I am not usually decisive and my partner is the same so it will be hard weighing everything up.

I am so deeply sorry. Please make the best choice for yourself and your family, I wish you all the best..
XOXOXOXOOX Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hadak

Hi I had amnio (I am 43) I decided I would like to prepare my older child (teen) if his brother or sister had any disabilites. Unfortunately my mebranes broke after the amnio and we spent a tense couple of weeks checking if they would reseal and my pregnancy would continue. Am happy to report 21 weeks now and all well. Amnio came back clear but to be honest with all the worry it caused I wouldn't do it again, although I realise I was just unlucky with my amnio.


----------



## creatingpeace

Mandy1971 I am so sorry for what you are going through right now. Hugs!!!!

Many many brave women on this thread, thanks for sharing your stories and encouragement.

Thought I would post with my rersults as i last posted on tis thread before my testing and was a bag of nerves, I hate these tests. My NT fold was 1.3 and combined with bloods 1:20000 chance of chromosonal issues!


----------

